# Arcam avr500 hdmi handshake with at&t u-verse cable box



## harris4crna (Dec 19, 2010)

Recently purchased the Arcam AVR 500 from a local retailer. During the same week I activated my AT&T U-verse. I connected the cable box to the Sat input on the Arcam via HDMI cable. The issue I am having is upon setup the Arcam is not recognizing the digital source from the cable box, thus there is no audio. I see video with no issues. How do I correct this? I switch to another input source such as CD and return to the Sat input and the Arcam is now able to pick up the digital source. Now, this is not a consistent fix. Sometimes I need to do this a couple times until the Arcam will recognize the signal. So, I called the local retailer and they reffered me to thier installer. They stated this is not uncommon and they would get back to me with a fix. Needless to say they never called me back. The Arcam is running the 2.5firmware. 

Has anyone heard of this issue and know how to fix this?

Thank you


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
John (Recruit) owns an Arcam AV-888 and should be able to provide you with better information. Unfortunately, he lives in the UK and it is pretty late there now.

I do know that some Arcam's have had HDMI Handshake issues, but these issues are almost always possible to resolve. I am sure you are frustrated, but you have an outstanding AVR that will soon be working properly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

